# Wo init Prozessstart suchen? [gelöst]

## UTgamer

Hallo, ich habe xinetd deinstalliert trotzdem wird beim booten auf tty1 diese Fehlermeldung ausgegeben:

 *Quote:*   

> INIT: Entering runlevel: 3
> 
> * Warning /etc/init.d/xinetd missing; skipping ...

 

Ich habe /etc bereits erfolglos nach einem Eintrag xinetd durchsucht. In /etc gibt es außer bei sane welches selbst nicht startet keine Konfig welche xinetd startet.

Wo befindet sich der Eintrag das beim booten /etc/init.d/xinetd gestartet werden soll?

----------

## Max Steel

Eben hab ich die Konsole wieder zugemacht aber rein aus dem Gedächtnis wars glaub /etc/runlevel(s)/

(Sitze gerade aufe Arbeit an einer Windows (XP) Maschine mit Putty und meinem Key aufem Stick ^^)

----------

## tazinblack

Gute Frage!

Also ich hab hier zwar nen xinetd installiert, aber er startet nicht automatisch.

Daher würde ich auf die runlevels tippen.

Aber wenns von init gemeldet wird, würde ich auch mal in /etc/inittab suchen.

----------

## UTgamer

Dank euch.

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Eben hab ich die Konsole wieder zugemacht aber rein aus dem Gedächtnis wars glaub /etc/runlevel(s)/
> 
> (Sitze gerade aufe Arbeit an einer Windows (XP) Maschine mit Putty und meinem Key aufem Stick ^^)

 

In /etc/runlevels/default gab es noch einen toten Link auf /etc/init.d/xinetd. Er wurde beim Suchen nicht angezeigt. Damit dürfte auch der fehlende Autostart von tazinblack zu lösen sein

Gelöst.

----------

## Max Steel

Ich würde euch der einfachheit lieber zu rc-update raten.

Rein Theoretisch müsste der auch tote Links anzeigen. Löschen kann er diese auf jeden Fall.

----------

